# NYC carraige horses



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I,ve been looking at the videos of these horses on u tube .has anyone else seen them,I can't believe the propaganda from the animal rights cranks in the comments section,animal welfare people are 1thing ,but animal rights people are a proper bunch of loose wires,has anyone else seen them?one nut job even says the horses would rather be in a field "playing sticks"I've owned some smart horses but I never had 1that learned a game like that


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

The youtube population is weird, IMO. You come across a lot of crack pots there. I have seen the videos and comments you're talking about, but it's no use trying to argue with these people, you can't change their minds. I've tried. I've been to NYC and the condition of the horses are fine, there are actually horses out there who enjoy being in the comfort of their stall rather than outside. The carriage horses live similar lives to NYPD horses.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

BornToRun said:


> The youtube population is weird, IMO. You come across a lot of crack pots there. I have seen the videos and comments you're talking about, but it's no use trying to argue with these people, you can't change their minds. I've tried. I've been to NYC and the condition of the horses are fine, there are actually horses out there who enjoy being in the comfort of their stall rather than outside. The carriage horses live similar lives to NYPD horses.


don't I know it,but tell the truth ,a spokeswoman for them,and a proper old poshy,in a tv interview ,talking about horses playing sticks,what's that all about lol:lol:


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Honestly, they're probably not even horse people. Either that, or they've been around horses for a short period of time and consider themselves "experts". That's who you'll find down at PETA.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

yes heard of Prefer Eating Tame Animals but never came across them


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Go look at their website jimmy, its hilarious!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I've never been to NYC, but I've been driving carriage horses for almost 7 years now. Most of the horses on the streets LOVE their job. Ours are kept on pasture when they're not at work, but they see the trailers hooking up and come to the fences, they love the one-on-one attention with the driver, having a job, getting exercise, and all of the pets and attention they get from pedestrians. The horses are under very strict eyes of the city.

I've had people come up to me and ask "how do you like abusing a horse?" And I'll always ask them how it's abuse, and then rationally explain every aspect they have imagined up in their little uneducated brains.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

iRide Ponies said:


> Go look at their website jimmy, its hilarious!


 I,ve been and looked at the web site,how do they even get any one to support them?and for what I bet the cost is of driving a horse in New York ,licenses, stabling etc etc ,and then taking the horse out into full public view ,if there was any abuse they would be pulled up in the first five minutes of being on the road..I have a horse lent out that works harder then these horses,if you look on u tube scrap man collecting ,you will see her


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From videos I've seen of those involved with PETA, my son would call them all Zoomers, the social misfits. One idiot said he'd even kill if he had to to protect an animal he saw being abuse. His wife was almost as bad. The biggest zoomer of all was a tall skinny spinster who was the head of the organization and uglier than home made sin and power hungry.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> From videos I've seen of those involved with PETA, my son would call them all Zoomers, the social misfits. One idiot said he'd even kill if he had to to protect an animal he saw being abuse. His wife was almost as bad. The biggest zoomer of all was a tall skinny spinster who was the head of the organization and uglier than home made sin and power hungry.


LOL I can't think of her name but I bet that's the one who said the horses should be free and playing sticks in their fields


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Me favorite is when there like

"zomg!!???!?!??7-#+"?#?#? That horse is foaming at the mouth!!!!!!!!"..... Really? That's desireable... He isn't dying of thirst. 

"Zomg!! The horsey fell down!"... All animals fall. You fall. It's unfortunate and scary, but it surely happens! 

"Those carriage are HEAVY. It's abuse to make them pull them all day!"... Really, most adults could pull those wagons. The horses are easily 5-10x the size. 

I was just in central park, I live a short train ride from NYC and I frequent NYC. I saw ONE horse out of the 50+ I saw who was a little on the skinny side. Skinnier then I'd like my horse, but not starving. They are ALL content to just plot along or stand on the street. I saw NO vice like behavior (cribbing, weaving, wind sucking). No poor feet, they all had pads on. All were well groomed. All the equipment looked to fit well and be in good repair. 

The only think I would like to see is the horses kept in the park only. They really don't need to be in time square. I'd also like to see then (horse drivers) being cited for reckless driving. More then once I saw the drivers pull their horses out into tight spots because they think/have the right of way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

YouTube is weird . . . Whenever I need to blow off some steam, I go there.

I think I have seen one horse, ever, in NYC that looked even a little off. Most of the horses love to work, and the drivers love their horses. When I was there a few weeks ago, a cabbie almost rammed into a horse. The carriage driver went NUTS, and almost started a fight right outside of FAO Schwarz! He was swearing and beating on the cab's window, screaming "if you ever comes near my horse again I'll f------ kill you!"

My mom's cousin used to be a NYC carriage driver, and she said their horses were cared for better than many of the show horses she used to be around. Now she has six or so retired carriage horses out on a farm in Kansas.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

These are the two I encountered in Time Square.


----------

